# Liver shunt: cost, probability of survival?



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

I posted on the General forum as well... but that was more to ask for advice on what you would or wouldn't do. I would like to know in addition to that, however, how much a liver shunt surgery would cost and what the probability of survival would be? And the story:

I bought a pom whom I fell in love with in only two weeks... but he might have liver shunt, in which case I probably will have to take him back and exchange him for another dog, which just makes me feel sick. So any answers to the above questions would be great. Thanks!

(I'm just wanting additional info here, in case there's someone who has had a pet that suffered from this before or who knows more about it... just thought the title might catch some attention in that case.)


----------



## PattyU (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you talked to your vet? I know some vets are just out to make money, but I believe my vet would be honest with me regarding the prognosis. She'd be up front regarding cost, too, and wouldn't make me feel guilty no matter what my decision. 

So since you bought your dog, I'm assuming it's from a breeder. If the surgery sounds like it would lead to a healthy dog, maybe you could work something out with the breeder, where the breeder helps with the cost. Otherwise the breeder needs to give you a refund or another dog, right? So maybe it would worth it to the breeder to help with the surgery since you are already in love with you dog.


----------



## kgfreckles (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi there, 

I see this post is almost a year old now. I too had a dog with a liver shunt. He had his surgery about a year ago and is now doing well. What ended up happening with your little one?

http://leelandslivershunt.blogspot.com/


----------

